# SERBIA - Stadium & Arena Developments



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Livno80101 said:


> This Spens arena is being built for Euro Handball Championship 2012, right??? And ice hockey, is there any serious club in Novi Sad???
> 
> and it looks cool, wow :nuts:


 :weirdo:


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

delija90 said:


> :weirdo:


why??? I just ask about hockey.........


----------



## sale_kg (Aug 19, 2008)

srbija said:


> is the icehockey arena to be built in kragujevac, is this for real, if it is, its the best that can happen to serbia i think, lets hope the ice arena will be built


Yes,it is for real. The city council brought the decision to be placed near sport hall "Jezero" ( ~3900) which is to be sold and demolished and money from that are to be invested in new ~ 8 000 arena... As far as Ice Arena Kragujevac it is for real,but nobody knows if this project would be final one,or when it is going to be built exactly... 



Livno80101 said:


> This Spens arena is being built for Euro Handball Championship 2012, right??? And ice hockey, is there any serious club in Novi Sad???
> 
> and it looks cool, wow :nuts:


Man,Spens is big multifuncional complex which has Big Arena ( 11 000 ) ,small arena ( ~ 2 000 ) , ice arena ( 1 200 ), closed swimming pool ( ~ 1 000) , shopping mal etc,etc... It was built in 1982. for World Championship in Table Tennis (shortcut Spens means "*S*vetsko *P*rv*e*nstvo *N*ovi *S*ad") ... Official name of the complex is Bussiness and Sport Center Vojvodina,but everyone knows it as Spens... Entire complex is to live big makeover for Euro 2012. Even today Spens is one the biggest and the most modern sport complex in entire central and east Europe. You should see it in person.... 
But "Emparor Constantin Arena" (~ 8 600 ) is to be built brand new in city of Nis.  And their hall Cair is to be renovated and so Nis will have 2 big halls (unneceseary if you ask me :dunno: )


edit: this is Big Arena Spens...











Livno80101 said:


> why??? I just ask about hockey.........


If you ask about hockey... Yes,in Novi Sad HC Vojvodina plays,and along side HC Partizan and HC Spartak Subotica they are the strongest teams in Serbia... Kragujevac for example,doesn't even have HC and that is why they are about to build Ice Arena and New Big closed swimming pool complex whose renders i will put tommorow.


----------



## sale_kg (Aug 19, 2008)

Red Star Stadium and Partizan stadium from air...


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

^^Nice photo :cheers:


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Hala Sportova "Dudova Suma" (SUBOTICA)


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

S.C. "Jezero (Kragujevac)


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hala Sportova is interesting.


----------



## sale_kg (Aug 19, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> Hala Sportova is interesting.


I would say that it is ugly...  You should see it from another angle... It is a multi-purpose complex,because other things happen there,like fairs for instance... Subotica as Serbian 5th city definitely deserves better than this-new sport hall...
There are big swimming pool complex there U/C..


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Just opened sports hall "Topolica" in Bar, Montenegro - *capacity 2,600*:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are the Belgrade clubs expected to renovate/upgrade their respective home grounds anytime soon?


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Red Star will.New stadium screen and entrance sistem will be instaled.There is already a new peach and runing track,but there is no plans for reconstruction of entire stadium :dunno:


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

*Small hall Spens (Novi Sad) *
Capacity ~ 1 200


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, could you post some pictures from Davis Cup match Serbia - USA at Beogradska? Thanks.


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

*Novak Djokovic's tennis academy in Belgrade*




























*Novak Djokovic's tennis academy in Kragujevac*



> -8 open air tennis courts
> -hall with 3 courts
> -hall for tennis players (to rest rtc.)
> -big tennis court with capacity of 3000 people
> ...


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

likasz said:


> Guys, could you post some pictures from Davis Cup match Serbia - USA at Beogradska? Thanks.


Sure, it's not a problem 

*Day I*









































































*Day II*























































*Day III*


----------



## kosova-fener (Feb 17, 2010)

sale_kg said:


> It was about time...  Here we go- one by one...


you got that map all wrong, here is the correct one
just thought ill help you out and update out


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

Please, don't destroy this thread.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

The Balkan cauldron...


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

*Swiming pool in Pirot*


> The swiming pool complex cosists of:
> 
> -Big pool 33x25m
> -Small pool 8x25m
> ...


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Kula , Novi Stadion Hajduk Kula*


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

What about new CZ stadium?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

You mean this?






Nothing happening at the moment.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Time to rename the thread?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Fresh photos of the ~5,000 capacity Cair sports hall in Serbia's city of Nis, after a complete reconstruction ahead of next January's European handball championship...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Legendary Pionir hall, filled by 8,500 fans last night...when Serbian girls beat Turkey to advance to the final of European volleyball championship :cheers:


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Novi pazar stadıum


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Novipazar Stadıum


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FK Metalac stadium 4.000*



















Update



Deki said:


>


Nis - "Cair" stadium 24.000,reconstruction










Update Feb 8, 2012



sallae2 said:


>





sallae2 said:


>





sallae2 said:


>


"Karadjordje" Stadium - Novi Sad , Reconstruction project



















Stadium (And shopping mail below it  ) Vozdovac - Belgrade


----------



## N23SK (Feb 16, 2012)

Since I haven't found any thread about the EHF EURO 2012 in Serbia, this are few pictures from matches Macedonia-Poland, Germany-Denmark and Serbia-Sweden played in Beogradska Arena. I hope it won't be problem to post it here.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Novi Pazar stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Novi pazar stadıum updates % 74


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

FK Vozdovac stadium and shopping mall underneath it 
































































Cair stadium - Nish























































Metalac Stadium - Gornji Milanovac





































FK Borac stadium - Cacak


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Vozdovac stadium






















































































































Shame,these columns in the middle of the stands are epic fail

Metalac stadium

West stand



















East


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

delija90 said:


> Vozdovac stadium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are, but then again - they didn't have much space in this case...


----------



## Carlo5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, great updates in Serbia!


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

delija90 said:


> Vozdovac stadium


its good that they building new stadium, but these columns in middle is horrible (


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

michał_;92297468 said:


> They are, but then again - they didn't have much space in this case...


But still,they had a hundred ways to solve this. 

My guess is that the problem was in changing the whole project while construction of the mall was already in progress . First idea was to build only two stands and they olso planned dimensions of the pich smaller then 68x105. Now everything is by UEFA's standards except these columns. hno:


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

New updates. 

*FC Metalac stadium
*


















*Cair stadium*


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FC Borac stadium*


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Really love the church in the background. 
Can somebody tell me what it's name is?
I Can't find it in wiki.hno:

Greetings from Russia.


----------



## mooskito (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_of_Saint_Sava


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FK Vozdovac stadium and shopping mall*




































Pics by Jane94


*Sports hall in Kraljevo - 3.300*




























Latest update









*

Tasmajdan stadium(outdoor arena) - Belgrade,reconstruction *



























Pics by clashbgd


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Cair stadium - Nis* 





































*Fc Metalac stadium - Gornji Milanovac*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

delija90 said:


> Tasmajdan stadium(outdoor arena) - Belgrade,reconstruction [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, what will this be used at? Doesn't look like a football stadium.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Mostly concerts ,tennis matches , ice skating in winter period etc.

Same stadium 1978


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice! Thanks.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

There were some plans for retractable roof and hotels around the stadium but i think its better this way.










This is the whole Tasmajdan center about two years ago.(Stadium was ruined)










^^ The first FINA World Championships in Aquatics were held in the Tasmajdan (1973).


----------



## mrsavi-pas (Apr 3, 2008)

delija90 said:


> Mostly concerts ,tennis matches , ice skating in winter period etc.
> 
> Same stadium 1978


haha, nogomet fićeka! zakon!


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FC Borac Cacak stadium*



SrdjanCacak86 said:


> postolje za reflektor na istoku:


*
Cair Stadium*


----------



## undertaker89 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ will there be any sort of roof?


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ will there be any sort of roof?


Yes,but not in 2012. 

This is the plan










West stand which will be financed by private investor...Yet to be found 


















*FC Metalac stadium*

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/256372_4315329600505_1958238204_o.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/256372_4315329560504_190267012_o.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ thanks.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ 

Cair stadium and the Cair Sports Hall in the back



















*FC Borac Cacak stadium*



















They still don't know what to do with the lower part of the old east stand :nuts:


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FC Metalac stadium*


Peki 032 said:


>


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice and tidy stadium that one


----------



## undertaker89 (Nov 11, 2010)

FC Metalac stadium:


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

LED screen














































Restoraunt 



















Small north stand. It will be expanded.Problem is with the space behind the stadium.There is another local stadium.










Pic by Peki 032


----------



## undertaker89 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cair Stadium :


Juznjak 018 said:


>


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Cair Stadium*

South stand










East stand



















*FK Metalac stadium*


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FK Vozdovac stadium
*






















































*Jagodina Stadium*



















*Novi Pazar stadium*


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Indjija Sports Hall 3.000* ( Small town near Belgrade )




DeckoKojiObecava said:


>


Interior


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FC Vozdovac Stadium*























































And again,these columns and roof. :cripes: Such a shame. hno:


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

FC Napredak stadium




























*FC Metalac stadium*


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Guys, can anyone tell me what's going on at Borac Cacak's stadium? I've been there in August, but couldn't get anything solid as no-one seemed to speak English around...


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not much.Last update,8th Sepetember





























Since than the construction company has stopped all works on this stadium because there is some problems with financing this project.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

delija90 said:


> *FC Vozdovac Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not a stadium, it's a gallery of oversized pillars. I can't belief my eyes.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^^

:eek2:hno:hno:hno::wtf:mg:mg:uke:uke:

horrible....wasted money


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

There is an explanation for that. The original plans didn't include a standard pitch 68x105m and the stands supposed to be smaller.They changed that in the middle of the construction but these columns were already planned to be on that position which would be behind the stands by the original plans.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't see how. They are pretty much in the front row on two of those visible sides.

Such thick pillars for such a tiny roof as well, and so many of them.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well,this stadium is on the roof of the shopping mall and they just continued with the same type of construction on the stadium level.Position of these pillars is same as on the level below.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FC Vozdovac Stadium*


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*FC Metalac stadium*





































*Cair Stadium*

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/T/zg/12t6TcCI/dsc00036.jpg





































*Vozdovac stadium and mall
*


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

FC Sloboda Uzice stadium


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

delija90 said:


> There is an explanation for that. The original plans didn't include a standard pitch 68x105m and the stands supposed to be smaller.They changed that in the middle of the construction but these columns were already planned to be on that position which would be behind the stands by the original plans.


too many pillars and too thick. Obviously they didnt care the view
about building on the roof.. no words, just trying to imagine an European Cup match there with thousands of people, both teams trying to get into the shopping mall to find the exist on the roof.. 
At least the project is full of originality..

I remember this team, Vozdovac played also in Europe so they can qualify again


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

On the roof:


----------



## antonov226 (Sep 13, 2013)

Evo jos nekih slika stadiona Metalca.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi, I would like to see other arenas in Serbia not just football stadiums eventhough I like the stadiums. I am curious about velodromes, if there are any at all in Serbia or maybe indoor atlethics arenas again provided that there are any in Serbia. Thanks.


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes, stadium in Backa Topola is u/c i belive only stadium that is built right now.
Here is some photos from 22.8. from clubs instagram profile

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEMRIGghOi9/
I will try to find newer ones,only other thing i now that is happening is medical center outside north stand of Rajko Mitic Stadium and fresh painted famous tunnel.
*pictures from Serbian part of Skyscrapercity forum,video Crvena zvezda Belgrade youtube.


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Graficar, team affiliated to Red Star Belgrade is building new stadium. I thought i saw images somewhere of stadium being u/c but i couldnt find them.
Project is created by forum member Jane94,images are from Graficar instagram page.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6LlNMpputw/


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

There are some news from Serbia.
First is Karadjordje stadium in Novi Sad 
Things are moving somewhere but as always we are waiting...
Here is some of the pictures of proposed project circulating Serbian media.























Small New Belgrade club did some work in summer,you can see them in the link from Serbian part of forum 

Стадиони и арене | Stadiums and arenas


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Link to the Serbian part of forum where u can see fresh pictures from Backa Topola Stadium.From what i can see not a lot of progress.
Стадиони и арене | Stadiums and arenas


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Competition for construction of three stadiums is announced. Three stadiums in cities of Loznica, Leskovac and Zaječar will be UEFA categorie 4,with capacities of around 8000. This are few of many promised stadium. First one should be Leskovac stadium.

Leskovac stadium c/project
























Loznica Stadium c/project
























Zajecar stadium c/project intrestingly covered stand is redone recently


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Building of Zajecar Stadium officially started.Serbian president placed the cornerstone three weeks ago,and we found out that new stadium will not replace old one.It will be close to old one with a plan to transform old one to Athletic stadium.Cost of new stadium is around 20mil Euros and will be UEFA 4 category with around 8500 seats.








picture from Serbian State news agency 
New Graficar stadium in Belgrade is also progressing,here is couple of pictures and video from ALO newspapers.


































New TSC stadium in Backa Topola is slowly getting finished, with price of 10mil (12 with Hotel) will be opened by the end of the season (maybe first of new season)
Here are the pictures from Telegraf newspapers,and on the end link for floodlights instalment which started today and is posted on Serbian part of forum.






























Link : 


Spoiler



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B8-%D0%B8-%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5-stadiums-and-arenas.404830/post-170185403


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Lots of work has been done since i posted previously.

*TSC Arena* has been officially open with a friendly between TSC and Ferencvaros. Uniquely with both Catholic and Orthodox priest giving blessing to a new stadium.




_from TSC official YT._


3 stadiums that where announced in time i wrote last post (Leskovac,Loznica and Zajecar), are progressing faster than i imagined.

Best i could find about *Leskovac* is news report from RTS (Serbian tv station like BBC in Britain) illegally recorded and posted on official cities YT channel 😹. Important things sad by Mayor is that stadium should be opened February 2023. , and that its still unknown who will be in charge of maintaining the stadium 😹. Local team Dubocica is currently mid table in Srpska Liga Istok (3rd tier) 14 points behind promotion spot.





Latest from *Loznica* i could find is this video from local Loznica Info YT. Local team FK Loznica is 9th out of 16 teams in Prva Liga Srbije (2nd tier)





*Zajecar* is only one we have frequent updates due to great local guy who post pictures on serbian part of the forum. Here is the link to his latest update. Local team Timok is in relegation battle in Prva Liga Srbije (3rd tier).

Nothing magnificent new in other towns(Subotica,Novi Sad,Kraljevo,Kragujevac,Nis,Vranje,National Stadium in Belgrade suburb) who have projects and were part of Presidents election promises.
Subotica changed project little bit but its still with athletics track
Nis was in centre of attention when Serbian national team manager,after success in World Cup qualifying, said that Nis (his hometown) must have most beautiful stadium in Serbia,and that new stadium is his dream

There are two new stadiums talked about. Stadium in Kikinda for OFK Kikinda and stadium in Pancevo


----------

